# Go with value added products



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I do like the lip balm idea. I just need a label for it. The candles sell pretty good to for us but we would like to do some tapered candles. I have been working on honey sticks lately which will hopefully add to the value added section of all of it. 

I thought abotu soaps but havent figured out time for it yet.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Though about honey mustards too. 

also had this kick butt idea the other day. Honey in sticks... yes.. awesome idea. Then though about... honey vinaigrette in sticks too. Then when you have a salad, just take one of these sticks of vinaigrette, cut it and put it on your salad. Interesting idea really.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Thought about honey butter too. Thought about flavored whipped honey as well. 

Now as we get more items to sell, it takes a lot of room on our tables at the markets. Kinda crazy really.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

*fermented foods*

My thing is experimenting with fermented foods - you name it and I've probably at least attempted it. I keep thinking I'd like to ferment some mead over to vinegar for use in REAL honey mustard...nothin but honey and mustard that is. Or how about a honey-vinegar vinagrette? It's funny to think you can take something so sweet and make it just as sour, but it still tastes good in the end.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Honey infusions*

I've been playing with infusing different herbs and spices into honey. There are a number that show a lot of promise.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim Hall said:


> My thing is experimenting with fermented foods - you name it and I've probably at least attempted it. I keep thinking I'd like to ferment some mead over to vinegar for use in REAL honey mustard...nothin but honey and mustard that is. Or how about a honey-vinegar vinagrette? It's funny to think you can take something so sweet and make it just as sour, but it still tastes good in the end.


I was wondering if it was possible to make vinegar from honey... I make my own apple and pear vinegars. What I DID do last fall was to attempt an impromptu mead... I had a little honey left in the bottom of the bottling tank, so I added what seemed like the appropriate amount of water to rinse it out, added it to a fermenting bucket, added a champagne yeast and left it alone.

Jus tthis last weekend, my boyfriend remembered it in the spare bedroom and brought it out. Phew! certainly not mead... smells of vinegar! 

With these "highly scientific" methods, do you think I should venture to use it?


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

I personally would take a sip on it to see what it's like. But that's what _I_ would do. If it smells sour like vinegar, it probably is vinegar, and will _likely_ not hurt you. Might be good for you in fact. Just don't go testing it in quaffing manner.

The vinegar that Hippocrates so often prescribed was likely honey vinegar.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cool!*

maybe I'll make a salad tonight!


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

We've wanted to do some other food-type products. Wouldn't we need a certified kitchen?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

waya:

Yes you would but you also need to have your honey house checked out by the health inspectors... 

personally.. I like to lay low.


----------



## michituck (Nov 21, 2007)

This is a friend of mines site.
They sell a ton of value added items.
They are the ones that got me started in bees.

http://www.huntershoneyfarm.com/


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

If you are in Canada the rules have gotten a bit tighter.

CFIA from what i hear are eventually wanting to see all honey houses inspected.
value added food must be from an inspected kitchen, if the product is considered a food hazzard.
Examples would be
canning...proccess correctly
meat
cheese
cabbage rolls
perogies and many other things.
Check with your local ag office

BIG KICKER

any product that is cosmetic in nature, lip balm, soap, lotions, etc, each item made must be submitted to CFIA so they have it on file incase of medical issue, and recal.
If you make 4 lip balms, must file 4 product sheets
As well they must be labelled with there scientific name. (not just advocado oil or what have you but the big unpronounceable name).
This came into effect this past november and they are getting tough, entering craft sales and big shows and letting people know that they have the power to shut them down, gives deadlines to have labels correct, and submit the forms, or big fines.

Tammy


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Creamed honey in sticks, pouches or tubes? Perhaps on the order of the little ketchup packets at fast food places. Anyone tried this?

Don't forget also the new-ish rules of registering the certified kitchen with Homeland Security. Food processing facilities are required to register now.


----------

